# European pharmaceutical brands in Cairo



## Esther12 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have just moved to Cairo and I hope you can help me.

Do you happen to know where in Cairo , or if possible Maadi, I can buy the products of the following European brands:

La Roche Posay
Avene
Eucerin.

I have not come across them yet and I hope to find them soon.
Thnx a lot 4 ur help.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Check the pharmacy at Maadi Grand Mall, they are well stocked.


----------

